# Heat shield rattle?



## jayvalver (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello ladies and gents. New to the site and the nissan family. Just purchased a pre owned '05 frontier Nismo CC 4x4 w\40000km on it and so far im enjoyng it but I have a couple of issues with it one that worries me is a weird rattle when it shifts up a gear (5 speed auto) Dealer sais it may be a rattling exhaust heat shield but they had no time to look at it. Would anybody have simular symptoms or is it something the dealer is not telling me (like tranny problems) It would be nice to be prepared when it goes in for service. The input is well appreciated. THANX


----------



## lf82me (Jul 31, 2006)

jayvalver said:


> Hello ladies and gents. New to the site and the nissan family. Just purchased a pre owned '05 frontier Nismo CC 4x4 w\40000km on it and so far im enjoyng it but I have a couple of issues with it one that worries me is a weird rattle when it shifts up a gear (5 speed auto) Dealer sais it may be a rattling exhaust heat shield but they had no time to look at it. Would anybody have simular symptoms or is it something the dealer is not telling me (like tranny problems) It would be nice to be prepared when it goes in for service. The input is well appreciated. THANX


I've got an annoying buzz coming from behind the dash in between said upshifts. And it's
more evident now with the colder weather here in the northeast. How-in-the-heck would one
go about trying to locate the source??!?! What, rip apart the whole dash??

But, to your question; nope, don't have that rattle meself. Have a roll underneath and
do a bit of detective work there.


----------



## jayvalver (Dec 5, 2006)

Funny because I get that rattle in the dash as well but only on idle when i have it in gear and obviusly with my foot on the brake. That was another one of my concerns although I read about someone who had a simular dash rattle and he found a wire harness that was just hanging loose behind the dash and fixed it with a zip tie but the question is how far do we have to go to find this harness and if in our case it is the same issue. As for my rattle I am going to have the truck lifted at a local shop to give it a once over and i am hoping its just a heat shield .


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

You say the dealer you bought the vehicle from has no time to look at it? They had the time it took for you to sign your name and take your money. Did you test drive it before you bought it. Unless you bought the vehicle as is, you should have some kind of warranty.


----------



## jayvalver (Dec 5, 2006)

Well aparently they were booked the day i brought it in, the only thing they did was take it on a road test and that was when i got the answer of a rattling heat shield so I decided to have a look at it myself before setting an appointment. As for warranty I still got 1 year or 20000km bumper to bumper and when that expires i get 2 years or 40000km on drivetrain. Sadly when i took it for a test drive i wasn't able to hear it I guess I had to buy it first to find out:wtf:


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Hopefully it's not a serious problem, lotsa luck.


----------



## jayvalver (Dec 5, 2006)

Hopefully not I'll find out next week. THANX


----------



## d3l0n6 (Feb 10, 2006)

I have the same rattle, give us an update when you can. Thanks


----------



## thrillhouse (Oct 29, 2005)

I had this rattle aswell on my 05 xe 4cyl, I got it on my lift at work and found stupid heatsheild right before the muffler rattling, there is nothing that stupid heatshield even protects so I cut it off rattle is now gone


----------



## johnjoe (Mar 24, 2006)

had a similar rattle on a 2002 frontier rattles for years lost the one side of the shield finally pried it off , was stuck between the frame and exhaust . noise is gone , only took me a year to finally remove it lol


----------



## redzoomer (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine has rattled for a few years now, on my 2000 SE crewcab. Only about 1800 or 2000 rpms...


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

i have an 01 SE Crew and had the same rattles coming from the heat shield shortly after i bought it so i just took it off...i also have the dashboard rattle and am not having any luck finding the cause...as far as other rattles i have used some foam between metal parts to keep from hearing the rattle and that has worked great!


----------

